# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Passing mulitple values via MagicCell [again]

## Tim Davidge

People,

I&#39;ve got a frstrating problem when passing values from one page to another via magic cell and HREF. I can pass most values fine, but am having difficulties when the field value contains a plus sign &#39;+&#39;

In ALL cases when this occurs, the &#39;+&#39; is omitted from the end result when it is actually part of the passed field value. I need this value and cannot substitute it with another. the recieving page simply drops the value and replaces it with a space.

Is there any way this can be protected and passed as designed without being interpreted otherwise ? Is there a problem with passing special characters as part of a field value ? How can I do this otherwise ?

Many thanks,

Tim

----------


## Mark

Hi Tim,

Are you doing a &#34;URLEncode&#34; with your MagicCell?
This is an optional feature of MagicCell.
Maybe that&#39;s all you need to do.

Mark.

------------
Tim Davidge at 3/22/01 2:35:25 PM


People,

I&#39;ve got a frstrating problem when passing values from one page to another via magic cell and HREF. I can pass most values fine, but am having difficulties when the field value contains a plus sign &#39;+&#39;

In ALL cases when this occurs, the &#39;+&#39; is omitted from the end result when it is actually part of the passed field value. I need this value and cannot substitute it with another. the recieving page simply drops the value and replaces it with a space.

Is there any way this can be protected and passed as designed without being interpreted otherwise ? Is there a problem with passing special characters as part of a field value ? How can I do this otherwise ?

Many thanks,

Tim

----------


## Frank Kwong

give an example !

FK


------------
Mark at 3/22/01 2:51:28 PM

Hi Tim,

Are you doing a &#34;URLEncode&#34; with your MagicCell?
This is an optional feature of MagicCell.
Maybe that&#39;s all you need to do.

Mark.

------------
Tim Davidge at 3/22/01 2:35:25 PM


People,

I&#39;ve got a frstrating problem when passing values from one page to another via magic cell and HREF. I can pass most values fine, but am having difficulties when the field value contains a plus sign &#39;+&#39;

In ALL cases when this occurs, the &#39;+&#39; is omitted from the end result when it is actually part of the passed field value. I need this value and cannot substitute it with another. the recieving page simply drops the value and replaces it with a space.

Is there any way this can be protected and passed as designed without being interpreted otherwise ? Is there a problem with passing special characters as part of a field value ? How can I do this otherwise ?

Many thanks,

Tim

----------


## Tim Davidge

Mark and Frank,

Here is the resulting URL:
http://127.0.0.1/asp_rules_distinct_head.asp?Months=NA&Type=SEQ&Rul  e_Head=AA_NEG+AXP_NEG&Table=TWODAY_RESULTS_DJIA_SE  Q

However the REQUEST variable &#34;RULE_HEAD&#34; becomes &#34;AA_NEG AXP_NEG&#34; where it is missing the &#34;+&#34;. This results form the following MAGICCELL code:

mcell = mcell &    &#34;Months, Align=right,<A HREF= asp_rules_distinct_head.asp?Months=#1#&Type=&#34; & Type1 & &#34;&Rule_Head=&#34; & Head & &#34;&Table=&#34; & Name & &#34;><FONT COLOR=green><B>#1#</B></FONT></A>;&#34;

Any ideas on how to fix this ?

Many thanks,

Tim

------------
Frank Kwong at 3/22/01 10:50:48 PM

give an example !

FK


------------
Mark at 3/22/01 2:51:28 PM

Hi Tim,

Are you doing a &#34;URLEncode&#34; with your MagicCell?
This is an optional feature of MagicCell.
Maybe that&#39;s all you need to do.

Mark.

------------
Tim Davidge at 3/22/01 2:35:25 PM


People,

I&#39;ve got a frstrating problem when passing values from one page to another via magic cell and HREF. I can pass most values fine, but am having difficulties when the field value contains a plus sign &#39;+&#39;

In ALL cases when this occurs, the &#39;+&#39; is omitted from the end result when it is actually part of the passed field value. I need this value and cannot substitute it with another. the recieving page simply drops the value and replaces it with a space.

Is there any way this can be protected and passed as designed without being interpreted otherwise ? Is there a problem with passing special characters as part of a field value ? How can I do this otherwise ?

Many thanks,

Tim

----------

